# FS: Lots of bettas



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have mature bettas for sale. (due to recent events I have to pare down some of my breeding stock)
if you want to come and see Pm me and I give you my phone number 
you can set up a time to come over and see them.
first come, first serve.

Alex


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

price of males?


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

the male and females are $3 each.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

tail types? and are these bettas from your spawns? thanks


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

yep. we need tail types.... interested in getting 2.


----------



## Madoku (Apr 28, 2010)

Are any of these spawns from the female you got from me?


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

No these are pet store buys. Some are deltas, some are halfmoon, some are plakats. Only thing that is consident with the males is that I paid over 10 dollars for them


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

Colors of the halfmoon and do you got a full green male plakat?

Im looking for full Colours like Green,Red,Blue

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a masked blue. Not royal blue, a steel blue. and he is a halfmoon too. 
I don't have any greens or reds.

Alex



GreenGanja said:


> Colors of the halfmoon and do you got a full green male plakat?
> 
> Im looking for full Colours like Green,Red,Blue
> 
> ...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take you to our sponsor Island Pet Unlimited Mike for your halfmoon. Just give me a call, I'll arrange a ride next weekend.


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

.........bump......
Still available


----------



## dree (Apr 25, 2010)

do you have any pictures? i'm specifically interested in the plackats. =]


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

unfortunately I only have an Iphone right now and the pics are not the best


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

claudia was nice enough to bring her camera when she came over today and let us take some picture with it. they will be up by the end of the day


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

waiting patiently as I want some halfmoon and plakat!!


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

These ones are females.








































this particular one I know has marble and double tail genes and cambodian genes too


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry about the colour of the walls in these ones these are all males


----------

